# HK's why the price?



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

So I am looking for my first handgun as some may know. I really like what HK has to offer but am curious as to why they are so expensive? How accurate are there 45's compared to others? Pardon the newness to all of this:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hks are expensive. No doubt about it. They make durable guns, though.

I prev had a fullsize USp 9mm, but the grip was too big for my hands. I still have the USPc 9mm, however. The grip is narrower.

I love their guns. JWKimber and a few others are huge fans.

It took me a lot of practice to not shoot low with my compact. Didn't have that issue with the fullsize, for whatever reason.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

In a word...quality. Yes there are other manufacturers out there that build quality products, but you can pretty much always depend on HK. I don't own one yet but should be receiving one next week. My opinion comes from all the HK owners on this and other forums. Just my $.02 :smt028


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hks are expensive. No doubt about it. They make durable guns, though.
> 
> I prev had a fullsize USp 9mm, but the grip was too big for my hands. I still have the USPc 9mm, however. The grip is narrower.
> 
> ...


How would you compare it to your walther:mrgreen: I really liked the sights on the walther as well as the design.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

To me, nothing compares to the Walther - something I continously get teased about here by other members.

I always shoot 4" barreled guns (or longer) better than shorter barrels. So, comparing the fullsize P99 to the USPc isn't fair. But, I still shoot my compact P99 better than the USPc.

WHen I had my fullsize USP - I shot it well, but still not as good as the P99.

To me, no gun is better than the P99. But, everyone has their own opinions. And, U will get others as well.


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> To me, nothing compares to the Walther - something I continously get teased about here by other members.
> 
> I always shoot 4" barreled guns (or longer) better than shorter barrels. So, comparing the fullsize P99 to the USPc isn't fair. But, I still shoot my compact P99 better than the USPc.
> 
> ...


Thanks shipwreck, you have been very helpful! Seems almost everything I have been hearing comes down to personal preference? Basically all gun manufactures make some good ones. HK, Sig, GLock, walther etc. So I should be looking for comfort and how well I can shoot them? Is there something down the road that I will regret as far as customizing etc. if I get into competitions?
Last time I was at the range I do not recall seeing an HK... Are they easy to rent to shoot?

yes, I am degressing a little from my original wildlife post the more and more I enjoy shooting at the range:mrgreen: :smt071


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

the chemist said:


> Thanks shipwreck, you have been very helpful! Seems almost everything I have been hearing comes down to personal preference? Basically all gun manufactures make some good ones. HK, Sig, GLock, walther etc. So I should be looking for comfort and how well I can shoot them? Is there something down the road that I will regret as far as customizing etc. if I get into competitions?
> Last time I was at the range I do not recall seeing an HK... Are they easy to rent to shoot?
> 
> yes, I am degressing a little from my original wildlife post the more and more I enjoy shooting at the range:mrgreen: :smt071


Yes - it does come down to personal preference. And, Over the years, I have gone thru many, many handguns. I only have 6 now - but I have traded and sold many guns - expecially over the past 5 years (for various reason). I can say that I have no plans to part w/ the 6 I currently have. My point is that 5 years from now - your interests in guns. Most people don't always find their "perfect" gun (for them) on their very 1st purchase.

Finding HKs to rent can be tough - they do have a couple of USP fullsize pistols to rent in my area. But, I wish they'd get a P2000 to rent. And, finding Walther P99s to rent seems to be kinda rare too. Ya just gotta take your chances on what is available locally.

Before I got my P99 - I rented a Glock 34 and really liked that gun - Ended up buying that one. Its the only Glock I like.

The HK fiends will probably find this thread soon and will tell ya all the good stuff they like about the brand.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have a couple of H&Ks I would let someone fire. However......... they have to come to Minnesota to do it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

HK = no compromise. Top quality guns, like most German weapons. Are they worth it? To me they are.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> Seems almost everything I have been hearing comes down to personal preference? Basically all gun manufactures make some good ones. HK, Sig, GLock, walther etc. So I should be looking for comfort and how well I can shoot them


There you go!!! Nail hit squarly on head. Find what you like the best and run with it!!


----------



## the chemist (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys:mrgreen: !


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

As others have said, you have to find what fits you! I love my HK's! You find allot of dealers that like to jack to price up just because they are "HK!" That is why you do not see as many of them around. If you look around on line you can find them for very reasonable prices. The consensus of HK owners is that they are worth the price! I have not found anything thus far that gives me such a reliable, accurate, and comfortable package.

This is why I choose HK.


----------



## hkenvy91 (Oct 6, 2006)

every auto i have is an h&k and every revolver i own is s&w except 1 colt(very vintage)


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

I would love to have each pistol that they make, I only have 4 so I have a ways to go.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

well, about 6 months later.....what did you get?


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Take a look*






You need not understand what they are saying just watch and you will understand.


----------

